#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Call of duty season 4

## Dhanush

COD இல் இப்பொழுது Season 4 வந்தது அதில் RP மட்டும் குறைந்து உள்ளது. முழுமையாக இன்னும் Season 4 வரவில்லை. இது எப்போது வரும் என்று யாருக்கும் தெரியுமா?

----------

